
As Women Take Over a Male-Dominated Field, the Pay Drops - zo1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/20/upshot/as-women-take-over-a-male-dominated-field-the-pay-drops.html
======
freestockoption
When women take over, does it grow the number of people in the field? If so,
does pay drop because there are more people willing to do the same work?

